
Windows 7 preorders begin in the US, Canada, and Japan - aj
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/06/windows-7-preorders-begin-in-the-us-canada-and-japan.ars
======
aj
Direct link to the MS Store : [http://store.microsoft.com/microsoft/Windows-
Windows-7/categ...](http://store.microsoft.com/microsoft/Windows-
Windows-7/category/102)

